# The "Condom Cannon"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's one from the "free love" era of the 70's-( appropriately so! ).

This was a condom powered slingshot. There were others that were similar but this one stayed truest to form.

It really used condoms. You could also use balloons. It shot BB's fairly well.

The Gibbs sling pistol and the new Pocket Shot were more powerful.

Figured we had to throw this one in the mix. I get a real kick out of some of the writing on the package too! Fun!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

That's class haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Once again @flatband delivers the goods on the unimaginable!

There are words of wisdom on the package. The only thing they left out is, "Sold for the prevention of disease!"

Or is it...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Who needs a pocketshot when u have a condomshot haha


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's funny haha anic: anic:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Pocketshot user hits target: Bulleyes!

Condom Cannon user hits target: c#mshot!

Sorry. Couldn't help it


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Shoot the target and it makes more targets!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

flipgun said:


> Shoot the target and it makes more targets!


 hahahaha!!!!!! That's a good one buddy!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I always loved the caption-"Don't ( Screw ) around with others that will ( Peter ) out after a few shots. Cute!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Is the ammo shaped like tiny... tubes?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cervantes said:


> Is the ammo shaped like tiny... tubes?


Yeah,they look a little like insect grubs.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Flatband said:


> Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > Is the ammo shaped like tiny... tubes?
> ...


They look like the morning after pill

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

I remember this, they sold it in sportsman's guide catalogs in the 90s as well. Omg have not seen one since, to funny. I bet you can really get that plastic Ammo cooking with that thin rubber.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Ukprelude said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > Cervantes said:
> ...


 the one I remember came with little plastic tadpoles, they advertised shooting in to raw eggs. Lol


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

For a guy my size it looks small.
I mean a small slingshot....


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've got a Condom Cannon but it looks nothing like that !! :naughty:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

‍♂ Lol DSI


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

The Amazing Condom Cannon!!

A slingshot that prevents you screwing things over!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

..and if you fork up you are covered! :imslow:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey, school kids get free bandsets.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

you could shoot maybe airsoft pellets with them though that might look to life like lol


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Here's one from the "free love" era of the 70's-( appropriately so! ).
> 
> This was a condom powered slingshot. There were others that were similar but this one stayed truest to form.
> 
> ...


It would be my guess that lubricated ones would be difficult to use....

THWACK!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

THWACK! said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one from the "free love" era of the 70's-( appropriately so! ).
> ...


HAH! Loved it Mike!!!!!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Hilarious to see things like this getting a "rebirth".


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

that cannon could shoot a fair size load but it has no pouch or catch box to aim at lol


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

the only dangerous problem with shooting slingshots and dating woman is you dont want no holes in your rubber mate lol


----------

